# Oregon May Ban Smoking In Cars With Children



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2013)

Crazy, wacky Oregon!



It is illegal to buy or sell marijuana, but it is legal to smoke it on your own property. Canned corn is not to be used as bait for fishing, and ice cream may not be eaten on Sundays. 

So it makes sense that their latest law is a bit out of the ordinary: the state Senate passed a bill 29-10 to make smoking in cars with children a  secondary traffic offense, punishable by fines of up to $250, officials  say. 	

Sen. Brian Boquist, a Republican, a sponsor of the bill,  specifically cited "Obamacare" and the expansion of Medicaid to 260,000  more Oregonians as the reason to enact a law prohibiting adults from  smoking when children traveled in a motor vehicle.

"If we have to pay the bill, we get to make the rules," Boquist told The Lund Report.

Personally, I remember going on road trips with my parents from New York to Michigan and back, many times, and the old '54 Pontiac Star Chief (with the light-up Indian-chief head hood ornament) would be filled with plumes of cigarette smoke.

I'm still alive.

What do YOU think? Is this going too far, or is it about time?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know about the corn for fishing or ice-cream on Sunday law, LOL! layful:  I think your car is private property, and they shouldn't be able to stop you from smoking in it.  Just like they can't say that smoking is not allowed in your house.

Having said that, I don't agree with smoking around babies or young children, or while pregnant.  I know someone who smoked during her pregnancy and around her two children, back in the day.  One of them has had asthma all of his life, and they all feel the cigarette smoke contributed to that condition.

I was lucky, neither of my parents smoked cigarettes.  My father occasionally enjoyed a White Owl cigar when we were outdoors...kept away the mosquitoes and gnats, and I did like the way it smelled at the time.


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 20, 2013)

Kokanee cannot resist corn. They love it. I always use it fishing for kokes. We use it here in Kalifornistan and as soon as our Dear Leaders find out about Oregon's regulation, they'll feel miffed that they didn't think of it first.

Smoking in cars with children is bad. But... does *every* bad thing have to spawn a new law and provide opportunity for our Dear Leaders to preen? I'm just sick of it! When do they outlaw farting with kids in the room? When will we be required to wear filters in our shorts?! I fear the time is coming...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> Kokanee cannot resist corn. They love it. I always use it fishing for kokes. We use it here in Kalifornistan and as soon as our Dear Leaders find out about Oregon's regulation, they'll feel miffed that they didn't think of it first.



And where will the madness end? What about feeding popcorn to pigeons in Central Park, or creamed corn to Aunt Tilly?



> Smoking in cars with children is bad. But... does *every* bad thing have to spawn a new law and provide opportunity for our Dear Leaders to preen? I'm just sick of it! When do they outlaw farting with kids in the room? When will we be required to wear filters in our shorts?! I fear the time is coming...



*Under-Tec*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> Smoking in cars with children is bad. But... does *every* bad thing have to spawn a new law and provide opportunity for our Dear Leaders to preen? I'm just sick of it!



I agree, people need to make these decisions for themselves and their children personally, good or bad.  Like limiting the size of a soft drink one can buy in NY, or needing doctor's notes or parents permissions for teen to use tanning booths.  If the mother says no tanning, that should be that...no government nannys needed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, people need to make these decisions for themselves and their children personally, good or bad.  Like limiting the size of a soft drink one can buy in NY, or needing doctor's notes or parents permissions for teen to use tanning booths.  If the mother says no tanning, that should be that...no government nannys needed.



That soda-size thing in NY ... I recall just seeing something, somewhere, that said that the law had been rescinded. 

... maybe the Mayor's office was invaded by corpulent protesters. layful:


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 21, 2013)

Breathing in flour when making biscuits, dust when the vacuum cleaner bag breaks, and second hand smoke isn't good for anybody.  Neither is air pollution.  So why not just just go whole hog and make a gas mask law.  Everybody over 24 hours old would wear one.  

Casual or dressy.  Fabric masks and leather masks.  Fur trimmed or rhinestone studded.  Think of all the jobs that would be created. Lets see there would be engineers, designers, manufacturers, fashion designers, retailers.  This might really catch on.   Geeze.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> Breathing in flour when making biscuits, dust when the vacuum cleaner bag breaks, and second hand smoke isn't good for anybody.  Neither is air pollution.  So why not just just go whole hog and make a gas mask law.  Everybody over 24 hours old would wear one.
> 
> Casual or dressy.  Fabric masks and leather masks.  Fur trimmed or rhinestone studded.  Think of all the jobs that would be created. Lets see there would be engineers, designers, manufacturers, fashion designers, retailers.  This might really catch on.   Geeze.



That would be awesome!



This one would be mine ...


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 21, 2013)

Uh oh.  I'm beginning to feel that I'm going to have some tough competition in the designer gas mask business. :greedy_dollars:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> Uh oh.  I'm beginning to feel that I'm going to have some tough competition in the designer gas mask business. :greedy_dollars:



I'm sure that places like Etsy, that last bastion of personal crafting, would never stoop to carryi -

...

*Oops. *


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 22, 2013)

Now I really have seen everything.  Esty sells gas masks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> Now I really have seen everything.  Esty sells gas masks.



layful:

If you REALLY want to have a chuckle - and I'm assuming you're not a die-hard fan of Etsy, otherwise just ignore this link - 

*Regretsy*

They are _merciless_, but hilarious.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 23, 2013)

Nope.  Not a big fan of Esty. I don't understand buying art on line.


----------

